# Took a day off from digging.



## Mailman1960 (Jul 26, 2022)

Roger Waters of Pink Floyd Fame quite the show


----------



## willong (Jul 27, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> Roger Waters of Pink Floyd Fame quite the show


Gilmour is my favorite artist of the former group, though I recognize much great writing from Waters.

RIP Barrett and Wright.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jul 27, 2022)

willong said:


> Gilmour is my favorite artist of the former group, though I recognize much great writing from Waters.
> 
> RIP Barrett and Wright.


I agree,wish Waters political B.S. is hard to get through but the sound, show was A+.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 1, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> Roger Waters of Pink Floyd Fame quite the show


Which one's Pink?...Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 1, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Which one's Pink?...Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64


Maybe,    Your Pink ?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 1, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> Maybe,    Your Pink ?


Oh Yeah!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## SADmaninKY (Aug 3, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> Roger Waters of Pink Floyd Fame quite the show


I saw Pink Floyd in concert in 1973 just after Dark Side of the Moon was released. Best concert I ever attended!


----------



## GeorgiaRobert (Aug 3, 2022)

REM was both the best and the worst concert I have ever seen


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 3, 2022)

SADmaninKY said:


> I saw Pink Floyd in concert in 1973 just after Dark Side of the Moon was released. Best concert I ever attended!


Missed that one by two years. I saw them 5 times, 1980 The Wall tour in L.A.
There's no way to even explain how good that was. I think I've seen every major rock band Aerosmith to ZZ top and left most of them saying that was one of the greatest shows, but the Wall was Wow.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 3, 2022)

SADmaninKY said:


> I saw Pink Floyd in concert in 1973 just after Dark Side of the Moon was released. Best concert I ever attended!


From Waters show


----------



## SADmaninKY (Aug 3, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> Missed that one by two years. I saw them 5 times, 1980 The Wall tour in L.A.
> There's no way to even explain how good that was. I think I've seen every major rock band Aerosmith to ZZ top and left most of them saying that was one of the greatest shows, but the Wall was Wow.


Second best concert was Jethro Tull in '73, right after Thick as a Brick was released. Their theatrics matched their tasty music!


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 3, 2022)

SADmaninKY said:


> I saw Pink Floyd in concert in 1973 just after Dark Side of the Moon was released. Best concert I ever attended!


I really don't like YouTube but there is just about every concert on there. I'll have a few cocktails every once in awhile and if I could remember the year you just put in the year what city and it's on there, quality is not the greatest sounds decent sometimes but memories


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 3, 2022)

SADmaninKY said:


> Second best concert was Jethro Tull in '73, right after Thick as a Brick was released. Their theatrics matched their tasty music!


One year long long ago, I had tickets on my dresser for Jethro Tull, Crosby stills and Nash, grateful Dead, and Moody blues. Pretty sure I lost a few brain cells during that period.


----------



## SADmaninKY (Aug 3, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> One year long long ago, I had tickets on my dresser for Jethro Tull, Crosby stills and Nash, grateful Dead, and Moody blues. Pretty sure I lost a few brain cells during that period.


All you had to do was breathe in the air/smoke and you were high.


----------



## Dan Riley (Aug 3, 2022)

This got anything to do with collecting bottles?


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 3, 2022)

Dan Riley said:


> This got anything to do with collecting bottles?


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 3, 2022)

Did you notice what forum you're in?


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 3, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> Did you notice what forum you're in?


Here's a few of my recent recent finds.
Remember all digging and no play makes mailman a dull boy
My attempt at humor.  Giddy up


----------

